# Text an Pfad ausrichten ?



## DLDS (2. Juni 2003)

Nabend 

Sagt mal, wie kann ich nen Text am Pfad ausrichten ?
Oder gibbtet das garnicht in Photoshop ? Wäre echt ärgerlich!

Danke, Dennis


----------



## Hercules (2. Juni 2003)

Meines Wissens gibt es das in Photoshop nicht.
Es gibt nur die Verbiegen option


----------



## DLDS (2. Juni 2003)

ach ********....


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. Juni 2003)

Stimmt, Photoshop kann das (bisher) leider noch nicht.
Da bleibt der dünne Faden der Hoffnung für Version 8,
die vermutlich Ende des Jahres auf den Markt kommen wird.
Wir werden sehen.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## x12x13 (3. Juni 2003)

ach nein ? es geht wirklich nicht ?  
dann schaut mal hier: http://www.humansoftware.com/pages1200/Ottopath/HSotto11.html




> OttoPaths is a selection plug-in :
> Flow your text along curves, warp paths on top of your images...OttoPaths is the ONLY plug-in to let you create directly new clipping paths, new selections or even new layers. If you decide to enter a text or flow a text along a path, you can collect an outline text...that may be used as a clipping path!


----------



## Kind der Sonne (3. Juni 2003)

Funktioniert das auch?
Wenn ja, wär ja schön.


----------



## x12x13 (3. Juni 2003)

so leute und noch geiler ist das hier:
http://www.extensis.com/German/PhotoGraphics.html



> Extensis PhotoGraphics 1.0 stellt Ihnen direkt in Photoshop Ihre bevorzugten Illustrationswerkzeuge zur Verfügung, die Ihnen den Zugriff auf eine ganze Palette von Zeichen- und Textfunktionen ermöglichen. Benutzer können nun Vektorformen anfertigen, deren Flächen und Konturen Farbe zugewiesen werden kann. Und sie können Text auf einem Pfad erstellen, der jederzeit bearbeitet werden kann - auch nachdem die Zeichnungen bereits gerastert wurden.



habe es noch nicht getestet, aber werde es heute abend wohl mal tun.


----------



## DLDS (3. Juni 2003)

ist das denn schon draussen ?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von x12x13 _
> *so leute und noch geiler ist das hier:
> http://www.extensis.com/German/PhotoGraphics.html
> habe es noch nicht getestet, aber werde es heute abend wohl mal tun.  *



Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie du dieses Produkt heute abend finden wirst, nachdem du es "getestet" hast. Dieses Produkt ist nämlich seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr auf dem Markt. Aber wie auch immer, toi toi toi.

Zu dem anderen PlugIn, danke für den Tipp. Schaut auf den ersten Blick interessant aus. Die Frage war aber dennoch, ob Text an Pfaden "in" Photoshop geht. Und es ist einfach Fakt, dass es "in" Photoshop nicht geht. Es war nie davon die Rede, ob es mit einem PlugIn gehen könnte. Naja, is auch egal. Hauptsache, dem DLDS ist damit geholfen. 

Gruß
lightbox


----------

